# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Aadujeevitham(Novel-review)

## cinemabrantan

ഉള്ളിലുയരുന്ന സ്തോഭജനകമായ പ്രകമ്പനത്തിനു കാതോര്*ത്തു കൊണ്ട് മാത്രമേ ആടുജീവിതം എന്ന നോവല്* വായിച്ച് തീര്*ക്കാനാവൂ.ഇത്ര മേല്* വിമലീകരണ ശക്തിയുള്ള ഒരു സാഹിത്യകൃതി അടുത്ത കാലത്ത് മലയാളത്തില്* വായിച്ചിട്ടില്ല.നിത്യജീവിതത്തിന്റെ അല്പം ഞെരുക്കങ്ങളില്* നിരാശനാവുന്ന ശരാശരി മനുഷ്യര്*ക്ക് മുന്നില്* നജീബിന്റെ ജീവിതം വെറുമൊരു കൌതുകം മാത്രമല്ല,തിരിച്ചറിവിന്റെ നിമിഷങ്ങളാണ്.

നജീബിന്റെ കഥ നൂറ്* ശതമാനവും സത്യമാണ്* എന്ന് എഴുത്തുകാരന്* തന്നെ സൂചിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നില്ലെങ്കില്* ,ഇതൊരു പൊടിപ്പും തൊങ്ങലും വച്ച ഭാവനാ സൃഷ്*ടിയെന്ന്* വിശ്വസിക്കാന്* തന്നെ നാം ഇഷ്*ടപ്പെടുമായിരുന്നു.അതിജീവനത്തിന്റെ കഥകള്* ലോകസാഹിത്യത്തിലും സിനിമയിലും ഒരു പാട് നാം കേട്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്.ലോകമഹായുദ്ധങ്ങളുടേയും ,ഹോളോകാസ്റ്റിന്റെയും ,സൈബീരിയന്* ജയിലറകളുടേയും,വംശഹത്യയുടേയും ,അധിനിവേശങ്ങളുടെയും പശ്ചാത്തലത്തിലുള്ള നിരവധി ആഖ്യാനങ്ങള്*.അവയോടെല്ലാം കിടപിടിക്കാന്* കഴിയുന്ന അനുഭവങ്ങളുടെ ശക്തി ആടുജീവിതത്തിനുണ്ട്!

ബെന്യാമിന്റെ ഭാഷ ലളിതവും മൂര്*ച്ചയുള്ളതുമാണ്*.വരികളില്* പതിയിരിക്കുന്ന കറുത്ത ഹാസ്യം ,വിവരിക്കപ്പെടുന്ന വര്*ണ്ണനാതീതമായ ദുരിതങ്ങളുടെ മധ്യേയും പ്രതീക്ഷാനിര്*ഭരമായ ഒരു ഭാവത്തിലൂടെ വായനക്കാരെ കൊണ്ട് പോവുന്നു.ദുരിതങ്ങളുടെ കാഠിന്യം ഒരിക്കലും വായനക്ക് ഭാരമാവുന്നില്ല.ഒപ്പം തന്നെ നജീബിന്റെ കഷ്*ടപ്പാടുകളും,ഏകാന്തതയും,നൈരാശ്യവും,വിശ്വാസ  വും ആരേയും തരളിതമാക്കുന്നു.ഇബ്രാഹീം ഖാദിരിയെ പോലെ നിഗൂഢ സ്വഭാവത്തോടെയുള്ള കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളും ഇസ്രായീല്യരുടെ വിമോചനം പോലെയുള്ള ബിംബങ്ങളും കഥാതന്തുവില്* സ്വാഭാവികതയോടെ ഇഴകി ചേരുന്നു.

ലോറന്*സ് ഓഫ് അറേബ്യ, റിച്ചാര്*ഡ് ബര്*ട്ടന്*,മുഹമ്മദ് അസദ് തുടങ്ങിയ പാശ്ചാത്യ സഞ്ചാരികളുടെ യാത്രാവിവരണങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും അനുഭവക്കുറിപ്പുകളില്* നിന്നും വായിച്ചറിഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ള മരുഭൂമിയെ മലയാള ഭാഷയില്* ഇങ്ങനെ അതിന്റെ തീവ്രതയോടു കൂടി അനുഭവിച്ചറിയാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞതും ആനന്ദദായകമാണ്*.അവരുടെ കാല്*പ്പനികമായ അന്വേഷണങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും സാഹസികതകളില്* നിന്നും ഒരു പാട് അന്തരമുണ്ടെങ്കിലും രക്ഷതേടി ഉഴലുന്ന നജീബിലൂടെ ആടുജീവിതം നല്കുന്ന വ്യതിരികതതയുള്ള ഒരു കാഴ്ച തന്നെയാണത്!

അരനൂറ്റാണ്ട് പിന്നിടുന്ന ഗള്*ഫ് പ്രവാസത്തിന്റെ ചൂളയില്* നിന്നും ഉരവം കൊണ്ട ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ ഒരു അടരാണ്* ആടുജീവിതം.അതൊരു പ്രതീകമാണ്-അര്*ബാബും,കുബ്ബൂസും,പത്താക്കയും,ജയിലും ഇഴചേരുന്ന പ്രവാസജീവിതങ്ങളുടെ പ്രതീകം. എത്രയെത്രെ മസറകളില്* ,കൃഷിയിടങ്ങളില്*,ലേബര്*ക്യാമ്പുകളില്*,അറബി നഗരങ്ങളില്* എഴുതപ്പെടാത്ത എത്രയധികം അനുഭവങ്ങളുണ്ട് എന്ന് അത് നമ്മോട് സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നു.

??്???്?െ?ു?: ??ു?ീ?ി?ം-??ു???്??ു?െ ??ു?്?്.

Just like new thread for new movies i am putting a seperate thread for reviewing a Novel.This is because if you put it in FK readers club it will be difficult for the readers to find it among the posts...Otherwise there should be some way to put a link in the first page!Express ur opinions...?Do you need seperate threads for each books?

----------


## veecee

thanks cb anna
ee novel ano blessy cinema akunne?
btw, link il ullathu annante blog ano, kinnan background anallo

----------


## asuyalu

thanks CB ... ithu vaayikkanam ...

@ veecee

ithu prithviye vachu blessy plan cheyunnu ennu kettirunnu

----------


## cinemabrantan

> thanks cb anna
> ee novel ano blessy cinema akunne?
> btw, link il ullathu annante blog ano, kinnan background anallo


Yes..Ithu blessy cinemayaakkunnu..Novel vayichittu ithu prithvi ithu enganeyaakkum ennu njan shankikkunnu..enthaayalum pullykku kittan povunna shakthamaaya oru role aavum..

Yes-ente blog... :Clover: 




> thanks CB ... ithu vaayikkanam ...
> 
> @ veecee
> 
> ithu prithviye vachu blessy plan cheyunnu ennu kettirunnu


Welcome auyalu

----------


## Sameer

thanks CB... vayikkanam

----------


## Aromal

thanks Cb...........

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

Njan edhu Vayichadhanu..Excellent one..edhinte oru short review njan Novel and short stories enna threadil ettiirunnu ..

----------


## cinemabrantan

Welcome Sameer,Aromal,Aaramthampuran...

----------


## E Y E M A X

thanx CB.............

----------


## san

thanks CB......puthiya thread nallathaanennu thonnunnu for new books..

----------


## wideeyes

> അരനൂറ്റാണ്ട് പിന്നിടുന്ന ഗള്*ഫ് പ്രവാസത്തിന്റെ ചൂളയില്* നിന്നും ഉരവം കൊണ്ട ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ ഒരു അടരാണ്* ആടുജീവിതം.അതൊരു പ്രതീകമാണ്-അര്*ബാബും,കുബ്ബൂസും,പത്താക്കയും,ജയിലും ഇഴചേരുന്ന പ്രവാസജീവിതങ്ങളുടെ പ്രതീകം. എത്രയെത്രെ മസറകളില്* ,കൃഷിയിടങ്ങളില്*,ലേബര്*ക്യാമ്പുകളില്*,അറബി നഗരങ്ങളില്* എഴുതപ്പെടാത്ത എത്രയധികം അനുഭവങ്ങളുണ്ട് എന്ന് അത് നമ്മോട് സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നു.
> 
> ??്???്?െ?ു?: ??ു?ീ?ി?ം-??ു???്??ു?െ ??ു?്?്.
> 
> Just like new thread for new movies i am putting a seperate thread for reviewing a Novel.This is because if you put it in FK readers club it will be difficult for the readers to find it among the posts...Otherwise there should be some way to put a link in the first page!Express ur opinions...?Do you need seperate threads for each books?


thanks CB...
oro pravasa jeevitham oro aadujeevitham thanneyanu...oru baliyaadinte jeevitham pole....enthellamo thyajichu aarkkokkayo vendi jeevikkunnu...

oru review-nu oru separate thread idunnathu nalla karyamanennu thonnunu..........

----------


## maryland

Thanks Cinemabranthan for the review...!!!

----------


## cinemabrantan

> thanx CB.............


Welcome




> thanks CB......puthiya thread nallathaanennu thonnunnu for new books..


ok-welcome 




> thanks CB...
> oro pravasa jeevitham oro aadujeevitham thanneyanu...oru baliyaadinte jeevitham pole....enthellamo thyajichu aarkkokkayo vendi jeevikkunnu...
> 
> oru review-nu oru separate thread idunnathu nalla karyamanennu thonnunu..........


Najeebi athu pettannu thiricharinju..Mattu pravaasikal avarude aadu jeevitham manasilaakki varumbol oru jeevitham kadannu poyirikkum.. :Dots: 





> Thanks Cinemabranthan for the review...!!!


Welcome..

----------


## mahi

brantha
ee novel onnu tharanam

----------


## wideeyes

> Najeebi athu pettannu thiricharinju..Mattu pravaasikal avarude aadu jeevitham manasilaakki varumbol oru jeevitham kadannu poyirikkum..


correct.............

----------


## Munaf ikka

thankz cb.............. 
ith vaayikkanam ennu urappicha novel aanu.........

----------


## Munaf ikka

> Njan edhu Vayichadhanu..Excellent one..edhinte oru short review njan Novel and short stories enna threadil ettiirunnu ..


novel kaiyilundoo??........

onnu kittaan valla maargavum undoo??.......

----------


## BASH1982

thanks cb..........

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

> novel kaiyilundoo??........
> 
> onnu kittaan valla maargavum undoo??.......


 Novel Kayyilundu... But njan 13thnu naatil pokanu...

----------


## Munaf ikka

> Novel Kayyilundu... But njan 13thnu naatil pokanu...


ok machaa............. njaan ivide evideyenkilum kittumoonnu nokkatte.........

vacation ethryund??........ njaan coming nov-il aanu plan cheythath........

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

> ok machaa............. njaan ivide evideyenkilum kittumoonnu nokkatte.........
> 
> vacation ethryund??........ njaan coming nov-il aanu plan cheythath........


Going for Final exit..No return back to saudi...Maduthu

----------


## Munaf ikka

> Going for Final exit..No return back to saudi...Maduthu


ooh........ good......... aliyaa rakshappedoo.......... nammalokke gathiyillaathhond nikkuvaa ivide.......... :Wallbash: 

any way have a nice exit...........  :Coolthumb:

----------


## kannappanunni

> thanks CB ... ithu vaayikkanam ...
> 
> @ veecee
> 
> ithu prithviye vachu blessy plan cheyunnu ennu kettirunnu


Prithivyalla Ippol, Vikram  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Merit

Thanks CB...
Maduppikkunna pravasa kaalam iniyum avasanichittilla..
Naracha, varanda marubhoomiyil ninnum himalayathinte shaithyathilekku parichu nadappettenkilum vedanakalum swapnangalum athe padi nila nilkkunnu...

Aadu jeevitham vaayichittilla.. Avasaram kittiyal vaayikkanamennundu...Kadhapathrangalkku nammude thanne mughachaya thonnumbol nishchayamaayum vaayikkanam..

Btw.. Ithinodu anubandhicha oru kavitha ivide idaan thonni..
Ezhuthiyathu ente uppaante aniyan.. Elaappa...

----------


## veecee

> Prithivyalla Ippol, Vikram


aru paranju, prthwi thane ennu blessi paranjallo

----------


## ClubAns

*Thanks...........

puthiya thread idunnathu kondu kuzhappamilla...

pakshe review idunna bookintye kurachu koodi details ittal nannyirikkum

like details about author,price,genre etc........
*

----------


## cinemabrantan

> aru paranju, prthwi thane ennu blessi paranjallo


Yes (unfortunatly :Tongue Smilie: ) prithwi thanne ....




> *Thanks...........*
> 
> *puthiya thread idunnathu kondu kuzhappamilla...*
> 
> *pakshe review idunna bookintye kurachu koodi details ittal nannyirikkum*
> 
> *like details about author,price,genre etc........*


ok...

----------


## Munaf ikka

Aadujeevitham........... innu muzhuvanaayum vaayichu theerthu.......

dhivame......... inganeyum oru pravaasa jeevitham.... najeebinte ee aadujeevithathinte....athijeevanathinte  katha enthaayaalum kurenaal enne alattikkondirikkum theercha..... 

ellaavarum nirbhandamaayum ithonnu vaayikkoo........... valare cheriya prashnangale polum abhimukheekarikkaan pedikkunna namukk ithoru valiya prachodhanam thanne aayirikkum.........

----------


## Merit

Aadu jeevitham oru anubhavamaayirunnu.. Nanni CB

----------


## ballu

njan ee book last week vayichu.
very gripping and touching .adiyathe oru 10 page vaichapo sherikum kannu niranjhu . idakku nirthiyalo ennu vicharichu  . pakshe surprisingly pinneedu ulla najeebinte maruboomiyil ulla naraka tulyam ayya jeevithavum avvide ninum ulla escape um okke enne thudakathile pole emotional akkila.

just want to say one thing .
oru aal videshathu joliku pokumpo adiyam cheyendathu nammale kondu  pokunna alude contact alenkil sponserude contact okke annu . that's of atmost important .
pakshe ithil paranjhirikunna najeeb mumbaiyil ninum riyaadh ilotu poyappo sponser ude no: edukan marannu ennu annu .
manushayrku maravi pattam  but this???
najeeb inte frnd inte aliyan annu pulliye gulf ilotu kondu p[okan ulla visa koduthathu . atleast ah aliyante no: enkilum kayil vekkanede?  . arude aduthu annu joliku pokunathu polum ariyathe avare contact cheyan ulla no: polum illathe annu oru videsha rajayathotu joliku poyathu .

pinne avvide chennapo najeeb was not sure whether that  arbab was his sponsor . ayal thanne ayirikum ennu oru vishwasathil annu ayalku oppam poyathu . somehow oru aapathilotu najeeb nadannu kayaruka ayirunnu .


ithu onnum najeebum frnd um ah masarayil anubavichathinu oru justification ayitilla parayunathu. avarku sambavichathu lokathu arkum pattaruthu. pakshe ippolum njan ithu alochikum. enghane ithra careless akkan patti ennu.

----------


## Munaf ikka

see ballu.....

ith 92 kaalaghattathil nadanna sambhavamallee....... annonnum mobile phone onnum undaayirunnillalloo....... pinne najeebineppole oru naattinpurathukaaran contact no. ne kkurichonnum bhodavaanum aayirunnillaa........ ayaalude vichaaram njaan airportil irangiyaal udan enne ente arbaab vannu koottikondupoykkollum ennanalloo.....

pinne contact no undaavuka ennathokke annathe kaalath valiya prayaasamulla kaaryamaanu..... prathyekichum oru sada labour aayittu pookunna oraallk..... sponser onnum orikkalum varillaa pulli aareyenkilum ayakkum....... avan vannaal vannu ennu parayaam....... ini sponserude no kaiyilundenkil thanne (mumbaiyil marannu ennu paranchath) athum shariyaayikkollanam ennum illaa.......kaaranam ee travel agencikkonnum ayaalude contact no. onnum kittaan saadyatha illaa........ 

ividuthe kaaryangal angineyokkeyaanu........ ath kurachokke anubavichavanaanu njaanum... during my first arival.....

aliyante aduthekkayirunnu njaan riyadhilekku vannath....... flight land cheyyaan neram flightilulla oralodd mob vaangi njaan avane vilichu....... avan ennod paranchu njaan vandi ayakaam avan officil dutiyil aanu ennu.... ok ennu paranchu njaan phone vechu.....

emigration clearencum mattum kazhinju ekadesham 2 manikkorinnu sheshamaanu njaan purathirangiyath......... churukkipparanchaal pinneyum oru 2 manikkoor njaan avide airportil kazhichukoottendi vannu..... kaaranam aa vanna vandikkarannu enneyum enikk avaneyum ariyillaayirunnu ennath thanne....

----------


## ballu

> see ballu.....
> 
> ith 92 kaalaghattathil nadanna sambhavamallee....... annonnum mobile phone onnum undaayirunnillalloo....... pinne najeebineppole oru naattinpurathukaaran contact no. ne kkurichonnum bhodavaanum aayirunnillaa........ ayaalude vichaaram njaan airportil irangiyaal udan enne ente arbaab vannu koottikondupoykkollum ennanalloo.....
> 
> pinne contact no undaavuka ennathokke annathe kaalath valiya prayaasamulla kaaryamaanu..... prathyekichum oru sada labour aayittu pookunna oraallk..... sponser onnum orikkalum varillaa pulli aareyenkilum ayakkum....... avan vannaal vannu ennu parayaam....... ini sponserude no kaiyilundenkil thanne (mumbaiyil marannu ennu paranchath) athum shariyaayikkollanam ennum illaa.......kaaranam ee travel agencikkonnum ayaalude contact no. onnum kittaan saadyatha illaa........ 
> 
> ividuthe kaaryangal angineyokkeyaanu........ ath kurachokke anubavichavanaanu njaanum... during my first arival.....
> 
> aliyante aduthekkayirunnu njaan riyadhilekku vannath....... flight land cheyyaan neram flightilulla oralodd mob vaangi njaan avane vilichu....... avan ennod paranchu njaan vandi ayakaam avan officil dutiyil aanu ennu.... ok ennu paranchu njaan phone vechu.....
> ...



thanx ikka .
paranjhathil kariyam ondu . njan alochichathu ippolathe oru point of view il ninnu annu. 
pinne oru doubt ee arabikal okke maushyaru alle . avar enthina kulikathe inghane krooram ayye perumarunathu?
kairali tv yilum kure kanditundu . servant ayye poya pennine mukathi iron box vetchu pollichu ennu okke .

----------


## Munaf ikka

> thanx ikka .
> paranjhathil kariyam ondu . njan alochichathu ippolathe oru point of view il ninnu annu. 
> pinne oru doubt ee arabikal okke maushyaru alle . avar enthina kulikathe inghane krooram ayye perumarunathu?
> kairali tv yilum kure kanditundu . servant ayye poya pennine mukathi iron box vetchu pollichu ennu okke .


arabia pandu valare krooranmaarum thanthonnikalum aaya janagal vasikkunna sthalamaayirunnu, adimakalaakki avar paavangale chooshanam cheythu........ penkkuttikale jeevanode kuzhichu moodi.... ee kalaghattathilaanu prophet muhammed avide janikkunnathum islam avide undaavunnathum....... pinneed muhammed ellaam maati marichu ennath charithram.......

ingeneyokkeyaanenkilum poorvikanmaaraaya aa arabikalude oru thaavazhi ippoozhum ividuthukaarkkund......... ellaavarum angineyaanennallaa..... valare nalla arabikalum ivideyund (najeebinnu lift kodukkunnathum oru arabi thanneyaanennu oorkkukka) koodiyum kuranchum ath avar innum prakadippikkunnund........

----------


## ballu

> arabia pandu valare krooranmaarum thanthonnikalum aaya janagal vasikkunna sthalamaayirunnu, adimakalaakki avar paavangale chooshanam cheythu........ penkkuttikale jeevanode kuzhichu moodi.... ee kalaghattathilaanu prophet muhammed avide janikkunnathum islam avide undaavunnathum....... pinneed muhammed ellaam maati marichu ennath charithram.......
> 
> ingeneyokkeyaanenkilum poorvikanmaaraaya aa arabikalude oru thaavazhi ippoozhum ividuthukaarkkund......... ellaavarum angineyaanennallaa..... valare nalla arabikalum ivideyund (najeebinnu lift kodukkunnathum oru arabi thanneyaanennu oorkkukka) koodiyum kuranchum ath avar innum prakadippikkunnund........


thanx for the info
yes ...athu njan vittu . lift kodutha arabi :Clap3:  :Clap3: 
njan benny amin inu oru mail ayachu . kurachu detailed ayitu . pakshe reply kittilla :profileleft:  :profileleft:

----------


## asuyalu

ithu innaleyanu pdf roppathil kittiyathu ... vaayichu thudangi  :Good:

----------


## wideeyes

> ithu innaleyanu pdf roppathil kittiyathu ... vaayichu thudangi


evidennu kitti......enikkum koodi onnu ayachekku......................

----------


## asuyalu

> evidennu kitti......enikkum koodi onnu ayachekku......................


pm cheythittundu  :Ok:

----------


## Sameer

> pm cheythittundu


 da, enikku thannilla nee.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## asuyalu

> da, enikku thannilla nee....


ninakku ninte comp. emailil ayachallo  :Eh?:

----------


## Munaf ikka

*ezhuthukaaranum, kathapaathravum........ najeeb & bannyamin*

----------


## ClubAns

> ithu innaleyanu pdf roppathil kittiyathu ... vaayichu thudangi


*macha mailid Pm ittiyyundu....PDF onnu ayachu tharumo?
*

----------


## asuyalu

> *macha mailid Pm ittiyyundu....PDF onnu ayachu tharumo?
> *


ayachittundu  :Sailor:

----------


## ClubAns

> ayachittundu


*kitti macha...thanks...repped.....................
*

----------


## ballu

thanx for the pic munaf ikka
author inte perru bennaymin anno benny amin ennu ano?

----------


## asuyalu

> thanx for the pic munaf ikka
> author inte perru bennaymin anno benny amin ennu ano?


Benyamin ..........

----------


## Munaf ikka

> thanx for the pic munaf ikka
> author inte perru bennaymin anno benny amin ennu ano?


welcome ballu........

attachment nokkoo.....

----------


## Pinkpanther

> ayachittundu


Asu macha...Mail ID PM ittittundu...oru copy namukkum porattee...

----------


## asuyalu

> Asu macha...Mail ID PM ittittundu...oru copy namukkum porattee...


ayachittundu  :Yes2:

----------


## ballu

> Benyamin ..........





> welcome ballu........
> 
> attachment nokkoo.....



adhehathinte mail id yil benny amin ennu ayirunnu. athayirunnu doubt vanathu. :Wink:

----------


## Munaf ikka

> adhehathinte mail id yil benny amin ennu ayirunnu. athayirunnu doubt vanathu.


original name benny amin ennanennu thonnunnu.......... but ee novelil pulli benyamin ennaa use cheythirikkunnath......... pulli xtian aanu.......

----------


## ballu

> original name benny amin ennanennu thonnunnu.......... but ee novelil pulli benyamin ennaa use cheythirikkunnath......... pulli xtian aanu.......


ok...
njan ee book veetil discuss cheythapo amma oru kariyam paranjhu . ammayude oru policy holder ku pandu ithu pole oru exp undayee . pulli inghane pettu poyittu  kalla longue keri annu naatil vanathu.
pattiyal naatil pokumpo ah uncle ine kandu samsarikanam. oru cheriya write up.

----------


## wideeyes

> pm cheythittundu


 
thanks..ninakottum asooya illa ennu manasilaayi.......... :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Munaf ikka

> ok...
> njan ee book veetil discuss cheythapo amma oru kariyam paranjhu . ammayude oru policy holder ku pandu ithu pole oru exp undayee . pulli inghane pettu poyittu kalla longue keri annu naatil vanathu.
> pattiyal naatil pokumpo ah uncle ine kandu samsarikanam. oru cheriya write up.


ingine enikkariyaavunnathayittum orupaad aalkkarund......... 

vyathasthamaayi vallathum kittumoonnu nokkoo........ all the best.......

----------


## wideeyes

> *ezhuthukaaranum, kathapaathravum........ najeeb & bannyamin*


 
thanks munaf...

novel vayicho kondirikkukayanu...ee photo kandappol oru vallayma........

----------


## ballu

> ingine enikkariyaavunnathayittum orupaad aalkkarund......... 
> 
> vyathasthamaayi vallathum kittumoonnu nokkoo........ all the best.......



thanx ikka.... :Sailor:

----------


## wideeyes

aadu jeevitham vaayichu....inganeyum okke jeevithangal undennorkkumpol athishayam thonnunnu...............

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

> *ezhuthukaaranum, kathapaathravum........ najeeb & bannyamin*


Najeebine kandapol vallatha oru vishamam...enne eere vedanipicha oru kadhapatram..Thanks Munaf

----------


## LoVe DJ

ee ee-book engane kittaa??? can any1 pass me da link.. :)..

----------


## veecee

naatil vechu najanum vayichu ee novel.
excellent !
ithu sarikkum sambavichatanu ennu orkumbol....

blessy ithu engane cinema akkiyal thanne prithwi orikkalum suit akilla, vikram can do it.

----------


## cinemabrantan

> naatil vechu najanum vayichu ee novel.
> excellent !
> ithu sarikkum sambavichatanu ennu orkumbol....
> 
> blessy ithu engane cinema akkiyal thanne prithwi orikkalum suit akilla, vikram can do it.


thirichethiyo?

eeyide oru madhyamam azhchapathippil 'keralathile aadu jeevithangal 'enna oru lakkam undaayirunnu...keralathile bengali,tamil workersinodu nammal perumaarunna vidham!!...aarum moshakkaralla...

vikram aayirunnu better...ennu enikkum thonni...Prithwikku oru vazhithirivu aayekkavunna character aanu...

----------


## veecee

> thirichethiyo?
> 
> eeyide oru madhyamam azhchapathippil 'keralathile aadu jeevithangal 'enna oru lakkam undaayirunnu...keralathile bengali,tamil workersinodu nammal perumaarunna vidham!!...aarum moshakkaralla...
> 
> vikram aayirunnu better...ennu enikkum thonni...Prithwikku oru vazhithirivu aayekkavunna character aanu...


yes ethi....prithwi ku ithu cheyyan pattumennu enikku thonnunnilla...

----------


## nanma

Orupadu kettu ee novelne kurichu vayikkanam...

----------


## STAGER

I got the book. Read a couple of pages.. so far good. Writer tried to convey his helplessness in a humour way

----------


## kevin

cb machante review pinne nhan othiri respect cheyyunna oru psiest 2 perudeyum abhiprayam mun nirthi book vaangan irangi..tvm ekm ethu book stall kandalum nhan anweshikkumayirunnu, stock theernnu ennu kettu enikku mushinju ippol thrill poyi......

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

thanks...............

----------


## veecee

> I got the book. Read a couple of pages.. so far good. *Writer tried to convey his helplessness in a humour way*


 :Thinking:

----------


## STAGER

> 


  njan vayicha adyathathe chila pagesinte karyamanu paranjathu.... puli jailil purathu irunnu parayunna karyankal. I thought it was funny.

----------


## nikole957

> thanks Cb...........


Njan edhu Vayichadhanu..Excellent one..edhinte oru short review njan Novel and short stories enna threadil ettiirunnu ..

----------


## jithmathew2000

thanks CB ..

----------


## Perumthachan

> cb machante review pinne nhan othiri respect cheyyunna oru psiest 2 perudeyum abhiprayam mun nirthi book vaangan irangi..tvm ekm ethu book stall kandalum nhan anweshikkumayirunnu, stock theernnu ennu kettu enikku mushinju ippol thrill poyi......


Macha, the book is available for download in flibby.com / scribd.com in pdf format.

----------


## payyan

ugran novel...

veritta shaili , puthiya meghala....

benyaamin, manushayjeevithathinte nissarathaye manoharamaayi avathrippichirikkunnu

----------


## maryland

> ugran novel...
> 
> veritta shaili , puthiya meghala....
> 
> benyaamin, manushayjeevithathinte nissarathaye manoharamaayi avathrippichirikkunnu


 oru separate review aayittu idaamaayirunnille? :Eek:

----------


## payyan

> oru separate review aayittu idaamaayirunnille?


athu vendennu thonni.... :Hi:

----------


## Devarajan Master

Manushyante Jeevitham Iruttiloodeyulla odunghatha yaathanakalude chithravadham ettukondulla oru neenda yaathrayaanu.

----------


## samshayalu

kottigoshikkappedunna guamonnum ee novelinundennu enikku thonniyittilla

----------


## Sameer

> kottigoshikkappedunna guamonnum ee novelinundennu enikku thonniyittilla


samshayalu  :Thinking:  Asuyalu nte aarelum aano?  :Read:

----------


## Harry

> samshayalu  Asuyalu nte aarelum aano?


 

ithu vaayicho?

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

*Aadujeevitham* Online vazhi vaayikan pattiya Site undenkil Pls post.,.

----------


## Harry

> *Aadujeevitham* Online vazhi vaayikan pattiya Site undenkil Pls post.,.


cash koduthu vaangichoode?  :Badpc:

----------


## Harry

> *Aadujeevitham* Online vazhi vaayikan pattiya Site undenkil Pls post.,.


check vm....  :Homygod:

----------


## reality

> *Aadujeevitham* Online vazhi vaayikan pattiya Site undenkil Pls post.,.


32945280-Adujeevitham-by-Benyamin.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

:Cowboy: hit adich, adich..vanakkuttipoloru pokka..............

----------


## sarath k

thanks CB...

----------


## sarath k

ithile oru cheriya bagham Gaddama movieyil undlo

----------


## jadeertk

Aadu Jeevitham oru Nalla noval onnumalla. Oru nalla kathayundu ennallathe Saahithya paramayitt valya menma onnum illa.

----------

